
Ask HN: Who's hiring CS summer interns? - ksaxena
Particularly, any interesting startups which are looking to hire final year CS undergrads to build something fast over the summer? (Asking for a friend)
======
iamtherhino
At Neo4j, We're always looking for great CS undergrads to join our developer
relations engineering team for the summer.

neo4j.com

devrel at neo4j dot com

~~~
ksaxena
Thanks for helping out, iamtherhino

